# Will I pass my drug test? Faint line on at home test (PICS INCLUDED!!!)



## Dizz1e (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey all! I have to take a pre-employment drug screen at "Concentra" labs this week and have been very worried about if I will pass or not. I am 6'1, 175 pounds semi-muscular build, and haven't smoked in 44 days. Before that I used to be a consistent smoker and the day I quit was 2 days after 4/20 where I smoked an 8th to the face on the holiday and then a bowl the day after.

I got some self-test drug screening kits off eBay and they actually came with a panel for Meth as well as THC. I've been taking the test and always get a dark solid line on the Meth (as I have never touched the stuff) and the THC line at first wasn't there, but recently has been showing up very faint. I took one today when I first woke up and here are my results:










(The at home test cutoff is 50ng, I don't know if Concentra will be doing the normal 50ng or the dreaded 20ng....)

So the age old question; Will I pass?
(Don't know if this makes a difference since it was still the first void of the day, but I drank a 6 pack of beer last night and pissed a bunch so hopefully that didn't dilute the sample at all cause I am trying to have it be as concentrated as possible).


----------



## wildbill72 (Jun 5, 2011)

When's the test? Best thing I can tell you is drink water and get some Niacin tablets. When taking the actual test, don't let it be your first piss of the day, piss a little in the toilet first, then fill the cup. 44 days is quite some time. I'm surprised it's even showing on that test. Hope this helps.


----------



## fatality (Jun 5, 2011)

water water water, then more water , then on the day of test ....wake up.....make pot of coffee, drink full pot......buy a flush drink, take it, then drink 2 times the volume of the flush kit in water.... by then you shoudl be pissin every 15-20 min...... but then grab some "sure-jel" <---- fruit canning pectin........ mix it in with a quart of water...mix it up and slam it, then fill the quart back up with regular water and slam it........ then go drop and you will be a squeeky clean motherfucker........ that was my method for 4 1/2 - 5 years bro... you just gotta be careful too not overdo it or the test will come out inconclusive...... as for you being taller and skinny, that is a plus...... thc likes fat cells to cling on to, sorry all you fatasses trying to pass drops while being dirty, it is real hard for you.... so if your fat, get a diet regimen and stick with it, unless you want bubba butt fuckin ya cuz ya smoked da cheeba...... peace bro GL


----------



## Dizz1e (Jun 5, 2011)

I should of been more clear, for this test it states: 

"_ *Negative:* Two lines appear. * One color line should be in the control region (C), and another apparent color line adjacent should be in the test region (T). This negative result indicates that the drug concentration is below the detectable level.
*NOTE: The shade of color in the test line region (T) will vary, but it should be considered negative whenever there is even a faint *distinguishable * color line._"


So in short, I want there to be two lines on this test. But I'm not sure if the second one is "distinguishable" enough.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## mora (Jun 5, 2011)

you took this test on your 1st piss of the morning? You don't want that. you want to drink lots of water. If they are doing a stick test like this can they even tell how diluted it is?


----------



## Dizz1e (Jun 5, 2011)

mora said:


> you took this test on your 1st piss of the morning? You don't want that. you want to drink lots of water. If they are doing a stick test like this can they even tell how diluted it is?


Did you even read my post? They were at home test I bought to test myself before I actually take the real lab test. The first piss of the morning is the most concentrated since all the toxins have been building up over night. So If I get a negative result with the first piss of the morning then I have a much better chance at getting a negative result after drinking some fluids and pissing a couple times throughout the day. 

I don't even understand your last sentence, or is it a question? As I said, its going to be a lab test so I am sure they have something more official then a dip stick test....


----------



## Dizz1e (Jun 5, 2011)

shameless self-bump.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 5, 2011)

i just put up some pix like two weeks ago dizzle, and i was told that so long as you see the line, you should be good.. mind you, mine was a slighly different test, and only had the one line for a pass, and my line looked almost exactly like the one you have there.. i'll try and find my post and put a link up for you to compare the lines if that helps m8..
i took my home test the day before i had to give my real ua, and as far as i know, i passed as no one has said otherwise to me since i've given it..
good luck with the ua m8, and i hope you're golden, pun intended of course.. brb with the link for my ua..


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 5, 2011)

may as well just put them here if you don't mind dizzle.. check em out for a comparison.. like i said, different style of test, but my line looked like yours does to me, and like i said, i passed.. soo... good luck again m8.


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 5, 2011)

here's a slightly better pix, sorry about that...


----------



## racerboy71 (Jun 5, 2011)

eff it, may as well just put a link up for my thread while i am at it so you can read what everyone told me as well, lol.. but from what i was told, i think you should be ok, and you did the right thing taking it from early morning whizz, as like you said, if you pass that one, you're in..
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/432137-pass-fail-what-do-you.html

once again good luck..


----------



## andydropsclean (Mar 22, 2012)

what if my line on the test is fainter then that and a line means i passed 



Dizz1e said:


> Hey all! I have to take a pre-employment drug screen at "Concentra" labs this week and have been very worried about if I will pass or not. I am 6'1, 175 pounds semi-muscular build, and haven't smoked in 44 days. Before that I used to be a consistent smoker and the day I quit was 2 days after 4/20 where I smoked an 8th to the face on the holiday and then a bowl the day after.
> 
> I got some self-test drug screening kits off eBay and they actually came with a panel for Meth as well as THC. I've been taking the test and always get a dark solid line on the Meth (as I have never touched the stuff) and the THC line at first wasn't there, but recently has been showing up very faint. I took one today when I first woke up and here are my results:
> 
> ...


----------



## hugolb34 (Feb 11, 2014)

so no mater what color inrencity its good;??


----------



## kinddiesel (Feb 11, 2014)

lmfao. if this is not a government job. throw them your medical card if you have one. they cant discriminate , they still have to hire you . your taking your legal meds. I seen a court case about this the other day. they were trying to sue for wrongful fire. only problem was the stupid fuck was blasted out of his mind on the job site so it was a good fire. other then that if the thc was in his system and he was not high he would be able to sue the company. but reason he was called out for a drug test because he was higher then fuck. guys bitch out taking a drug test get the medical card out stand up for your legal right !


----------



## stonerville420 (Feb 11, 2014)

Dizz1e said:


> Hey all! I have to take a pre-employment drug screen at "Concentra" labs this week and have been very worried about if I will pass or not. I am 6'1, 175 pounds semi-muscular build, and haven't smoked in 44 days. Before that I used to be a consistent smoker and the day I quit was 2 days after 4/20 where I smoked an 8th to the face on the holiday and then a bowl the day after.
> 
> I got some self-test drug screening kits off eBay and they actually came with a panel for Meth as well as THC. I've been taking the test and always get a dark solid line on the Meth (as I have never touched the stuff) and the THC line at first wasn't there, but recently has been showing up very faint. I took one today when I first woke up and here are my results:
> 
> ...


Am I the only one who is the least bit concerned about the meth thing buddy? Did you pass out and someone drugged you up? Lmao


----------



## Commander Strax (Feb 12, 2014)

this thread is like 2 and a half years old


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 12, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> this thread is like 2 and a half years old


Don't get pissed, it happens.


----------



## Commander Strax (Feb 12, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> Don't get pissed, it happens.



I was just saying it to point out the fact that it is a bit late to ask questions..... I love a zombie thread


----------



## minnesmoker (Feb 12, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> I was just saying it to point out the fact that it is a bit late to ask questions..... I love a zombie thread


I just saw an easy pun, couldn't pass it. Sorry the line was a bit faint.


----------



## Commander Strax (Feb 13, 2014)

minnesmoker said:


> I just saw an easy pun, couldn't pass it. Sorry the line was a bit faint.


oh very punny


----------

